# Overclocking my gpu.



## mrnachos38 (May 13, 2010)

Hey guys! :wave:

I'm trying to overclock both of my dual radeon 5670s (yes i know bad setup, but I can live with it), and I was wondering what program I should use. I heard that Rivatuner doesn't work with my os, which is windows 7 x64, so I was wondering if there was any program you guys know of that can do that. Also, I would like to know how to overclock my i7 920 processor from 2.8ghz to 3.5ghz. I use the alienware liquid cooling, but I'm not exactly sure what you guys need to know to tell me how to overclock my processor, but first, please help me with overclocking my dual 5670s. Thx! :wave:


----------



## mrnachos38 (May 13, 2010)

Oh, and for you smart/more advanced guys out there, heres my comp stuff. See if you can understand it! (Frankly, I dont.)

*System Summary*
Property	Value
Name	Windows 7 Home Premium x64

Property	Value
Manufacturer	Alienware
Family	0
Product Name	Aurora
Version	00
Serial Number	G86GRL1
SKU Number	0
PC System Type	Desktop
Machine Type	AT/AT COMPATIBLE
Infrared (IR) Supported	No
DMI System UUID	44454C4C-38001036-8047C7C0-4F524C31
UUID	4C4C4544-0038-3610-8047-C7C04F524C31

Windows System Assessment	
CPU Score	7.40 (Calculations per second)
Memory Score	7.60 (Memory operations per second)
Graphics Score	6.90 (Desktop performance for Windows Aero)
D3D Score	6.90 (3D business and gaming graphics performance)
Disk Score	5.90 (Disk data transfer rate)
Windows Experience Index	5.90 (Base score)

Disk Space	Disk C: 800 GB Available, 923 GB Total, 800 GB Free

Physical Memory	6135 MB Total, 3228 MB Free
Memory Load	47%

Virtual Memory	12268 MB Total, 8500 MB Free

PageFile Name	C:\pagefile.sys
PageFile Size	6134 MB
In use	330 MB
Max used	379 MB
Registry Size	89 MB (current), 2048 MB (maximum)

Profile GUID	{846ee340-7039-11de-9d20-806e6f6e6963}

The system clock interval	15 ms

*Motherboard*

Property	Value
Manufacturer	Alienware
Model	04VWF2
Version	A01
Serial Number	..CN6970204C0471.

North Bridge	Intel X58 Revision 13
South Bridge	Intel 82801JR (ICH10R) Revision 13

CPU	Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 920 @ 2.67GHz
Cpu Socket	Socket 1366 LGA

Memory Summary	
Maximum Capacity	24576 MBytes
Memory Slots	6
Error Correction	None

Warning!	Accuracy of DMI data cannot be guaranteed

*Bios*

Property	Value
BIOS Vendor	Alienware
Serial Number	G86GRL1
BIOS Version	A07
BIOS Date	02/09/2010
BIOS Size	4096 KB
BIOS Starting Segment	F000h
DMI Version	2.5
Characteristics	- supports ISA
- supports PCI
- supports Plug-and-Play
- supports APM
- upgradeable (Flash) BIOS
- allows BIOS shadowing
- ESCD support is available
- supports booting from CD-ROM
- supports selectable boot
- BIOS ROM is socketed
- supports Enhanced Disk Drive specification
- supports INT 13 5.25-inch/1.2M floppy services
- supports INT 13 3.5-inch/720K floppy services
- supports INT 13 3.5-inch/2.88M floppy services
- supports INT 05 print-screen
- supports INT 09 and 8042 keyboard services
- supports INT 14 serial services
- supports INT 17 printer services
- supports INT 10 CGA/Mono video services
- supports ACPI
- supports legacy USB
- supports booting from LS-120
- supports booting from ATAPI ZIP drive
- BIOS Boot Specification supported
- Enable Targeted Content Distribution


*Cpu Info*

Property	Value
JOHN-PC (Alienware Aurora)
Summary
Number of Logical Processors	8
Number of Physical Processors	1
CPU #1	Intel Core i7 920
CPU Name	Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 920 @ 2.67GHz
CPU Code Name	Bloomfield
Vendor	GenuineIntel
Number of Bits	64
Instruction Set	MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3, SSE4.1, SSE4.2, ET64, XD, VMX, EST
Platform Name	Socket 1366 LGA
Revision	D0
Technology	45 nm
Original Clock	2666 MHz
Original System Clock	133 MHz
Original Multiplier	20.1
CPU Clock	2665 MHz
System Clock	132.9 MHz
QPI Link	2393.0 MHz
Number of Cores	4
Core #1
Speed	2791.8 MHz
Multiplier	21.0
Core #2
Speed	2791.8 MHz
Multiplier	21.0
Core #3
Speed	2791.8 MHz
Multiplier	21.0
Core #4
Speed	2791.8 MHz
Multiplier	21.0
Virtual Technology Supported	Yes
Hyper Threading Supported	Yes
Hyper Threading Enabled	Yes
Cache
L1 Data Cache	4 x 32 KBytes
L1 Instructions Cache	4 x 32 KBytes
L2 Cache	4 x 256 KBytes
L3 Cache	8192 KBytes

*Memory *

Property	Value
JOHN-PC (Alienware Aurora)
Memory Summary
Maximum Capacity	24576 MBytes
Memory Slots	6
Error Correction	None
DRAM Frequency	668.3 MHz
Memory Timings	9-9-9-24 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
Device Locator	Slot 1
Manufacturer	Hyundai Electronics
Part Number	HMT125U6TFR8C-H9 
Serial Number	1224970E
Capacity	2048 MBytes
Memory Type	DDR3 (PC3-10700)
Speed	667 MHz (DDR3 1333)
Supported Frequencies	457.1 MHz, 533.3 MHz, 609.5 MHz, 685.7 MHz
Memory Timings	6-6-6-17-23 at 457.1 MHz, at 1.5 volts (CL-RCD-RP-RAS-RC)
Memory Timings	7-7-7-20-27 at 533.3 MHz, at 1.5 volts (CL-RCD-RP-RAS-RC)
Memory Timings	8-8-8-22-30 at 609.5 MHz, at 1.5 volts (CL-RCD-RP-RAS-RC)
Memory Timings	9-9-9-25-34 at 685.7 MHz, at 1.5 volts (CL-RCD-RP-RAS-RC)
Manufacturing Date	2010, Week 17
EPP SPD Support	No
XMP SPD Support	No
Device Locator	Slot 2
Manufacturer	Hyundai Electronics
Part Number	HMT125U6TFR8C-H9 
Serial Number	123496EF
Capacity	2048 MBytes
Memory Type	DDR3 (PC3-10700)
Speed	667 MHz (DDR3 1333)
Supported Frequencies	457.1 MHz, 533.3 MHz, 609.5 MHz, 685.7 MHz
Memory Timings	6-6-6-17-23 at 457.1 MHz, at 1.5 volts (CL-RCD-RP-RAS-RC)
Memory Timings	7-7-7-20-27 at 533.3 MHz, at 1.5 volts (CL-RCD-RP-RAS-RC)
Memory Timings	8-8-8-22-30 at 609.5 MHz, at 1.5 volts (CL-RCD-RP-RAS-RC)
Memory Timings	9-9-9-25-34 at 685.7 MHz, at 1.5 volts (CL-RCD-RP-RAS-RC)
Manufacturing Date	2010, Week 17
EPP SPD Support	No
XMP SPD Support	No
Device Locator	Slot 3
Manufacturer	Hyundai Electronics
Part Number	HMT125U6TFR8C-H9 
Serial Number	12649712
Capacity	2048 MBytes
Memory Type	DDR3 (PC3-10700)
Speed	667 MHz (DDR3 1333)
Supported Frequencies	457.1 MHz, 533.3 MHz, 609.5 MHz, 685.7 MHz
Memory Timings	6-6-6-17-23 at 457.1 MHz, at 1.5 volts (CL-RCD-RP-RAS-RC)
Memory Timings	7-7-7-20-27 at 533.3 MHz, at 1.5 volts (CL-RCD-RP-RAS-RC)
Memory Timings	8-8-8-22-30 at 609.5 MHz, at 1.5 volts (CL-RCD-RP-RAS-RC)
Memory Timings	9-9-9-25-34 at 685.7 MHz, at 1.5 volts (CL-RCD-RP-RAS-RC)
Manufacturing Date	2010, Week 17
EPP SPD Support	No
XMP SPD Support	No

*Video*


Property	Value
JOHN-PC (Alienware Aurora)
Video Adapter	Radeon HD 5670
Code Name	RV830
Video Processor	41 00 54 00 49 00 20 00 64 00 69 00 73 00 70 00 6C 00 61 00 79 00 20 00 61 00 64 00 61 00 70 00 74 00 65 00 72 00 20 00 28 00 30 00 78 00 36 00 38 00 44 00 38 00 29 00 00 00
Technology	40 nm
Adapter DAC Type	49 00 6E 00 74 00 65 00 72 00 6E 00 61 00 6C 00 20 00 44 00 41 00 43 00 28 00 34 00 30 00 30 00 4D 00 48 00 7A 00 29 00 00 00
PCI ID	0x1002 / 0x68D8 (ATI Technologies Inc / Redwood [Radeon HD 5670])
PCI sub ID	0x1028 / 0x68E0 (Dell)
Memory	1024 MBytes
Type	GDDR5
Dedicated Video Memory	1004 MB (1053753344)
Dedicated System Memory	0 MB (0)
Shared System Memory	2811 MB (-1346934784)
BIOS Date	12/28/09
PnP Device Id	ROOT\DISPLAY\0000
Video Mode Description	1920 x 1080 x 4294967296 colors
Driver Version	7.1.542.0
Driver Date	2006-05-22 00:00:00
Core Temperature	56 °C (132 °F)
DirectX	DirectX 9.0
Driver Name	atiu9pag.dll
Driver Description	ATI Radeon HD 5670
Video Adapter	Radeon HD 5670
Code Name	RV830
Technology	40 nm
PCI ID	0x1002 / 0x68D8 (ATI Technologies Inc / Redwood [Radeon HD 5670])
PCI sub ID	0x1028 / 0x68E0 (Dell)
Memory	1024 MBytes
Type	GDDR5
DirectX	DirectX 9.0
Driver Name	atiu9pag.dll
Driver Description	ATI Radeon HD 5670
Monitor	Generic PnP Monitor
Model	Alienware2210
Monitor ID	DEL404F
Manufacturing Date	2010, Week 5
PnP Device Id	DISPLAY\DEL404F\5&38F12CA3&0&UID259
Input	Digital
Serial Number	1FX9D021121U
Display Size	21.7" (48 cm x 27 cm)
Horizontal Frequency	30-83 kHz
Vertical Frequency	56-76 Hz
Current Resolution	1920 x 1080 @ 59Hz
Supported Resolution	1920 x 1080 @ 60Hz - Aspect Ratio 16:9
Supported Resolution	1152 x 864 @ 75Hz - Aspect Ratio 4:3
Supported Resolution	1280 x 1024 @ 60Hz - Aspect Ratio 5:4
Supported Resolution	1920 x 1080 @ 60Hz - Aspect Ratio 16:9
EDID Version	1 revision 3
Max dot clock (video bandwidth)	170 MHz
DPMS Mode Support	Active Off, Suspend, Standby





I dont expect 99% of you guys to actually read it, but just incase you need some info, I put the main stuff above!


----------



## mrnachos38 (May 13, 2010)

one mistake i *think is a mistake* found is that i'm running directx 11 not 9


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Download 
http://event.msi.com/vga/afterburner/download.htm
http://www.techpowerup.com/atitool/
http://www.ozone3d.net/benchmarks/fur/

Install all use msi afterburner for the overclocking. Up the core to 825mhz and the mem to 1030mhz. You have to do this for both video cards or set it to do it for both. 

Run both the furmark and ati tool artifact finder at the same time for ~30-60 min if it finds anything drop the clock a few, make sure it does not go over 80c (furmark should provide temps)


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Id like to know where you found the information about rivatuner not being usable on a 64bit operating system, doing it right now. What psu is being used with the alien ware. Sense dell makes these pc's it probably is not adequate for whats in it now let alone an overclock but none the less you will need to pull the panel off the pc and write down the ratings on the psu and post them back here before you do anything. 

Take note that you will most likely waste your time trying to get those 2 cards to perform better. Very few games are optimized for dual cards let alone 2 over clocked ones. My suggestion would be to sell them and replace them with a single/faster gpu. That is the best idea/option right now.

I highly doubt you will be able to over clock the cpu as the bios will most likely be locked for warranty purposes, i.e. to keep you from screwing the pc up.


----------



## mrnachos38 (May 13, 2010)

The temp is around 80C... should i higher fan? and my how do i find my psu?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Yes raise the fan


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

mrnachos38 said:


> The temp is around 80C... should i higher fan? and my how do i find my psu?


Open up the case and have a look at it, there will be a sticker on it saying what make model and wattage it is.

MonsterMiata is probably very much correct in his assumption that your psu wont be a good one let along have the power to handle overclocking the two cards.


----------



## mrnachos38 (May 13, 2010)

I can't find the PSU... I know that its 875W though. The only info I found is 165MM PSU engraved into side of medal casing inside the case of my computer that I believe has the psu inside, and I found a serial next to it. CN-0GM34R-64535-04K-2MVT-A00. I also found (DP/N 0GM34R)


----------



## mrnachos38 (May 13, 2010)

Would this help you guys?

CPU-Z TXT Report
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Binaries
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

CPU-Z version 1.56

Processors
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Number of processors 1
Number of threads 8

APICs
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Processor 0	
-- Core 0	
-- Thread 0	0
-- Thread 1	1
-- Core 1	
-- Thread 0	2
-- Thread 1	3
-- Core 2	
-- Thread 0	4
-- Thread 1	5
-- Core 3	
-- Thread 0	6
-- Thread 1	7

Processors Information
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Processor 1 ID = 0
Number of cores 4 (max 8)
Number of threads	8 (max 16)
Name Intel Core i7 920
Codename Bloomfield
Specification Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 920 @ 2.67GHz
Package (platform ID)	Socket 1366 LGA (0x1)
CPUID 6.A.5
Extended CPUID 6.1A
Core Stepping D0
Technology 45 nm
Core Speed 3354.8 MHz
Multiplier x FSB	21.0 x 159.8 MHz
Rated Bus speed 2875.5 MHz
Stock frequency 2666 MHz
Instructions sets	MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3, SSE4.1, SSE4.2, EM64T, VT-x
L1 Data cache 4 x 32 KBytes, 8-way set associative, 64-byte line size
L1 Instruction cache	4 x 32 KBytes, 4-way set associative, 64-byte line size
L2 cache 4 x 256 KBytes, 8-way set associative, 64-byte line size
L3 cache 8 MBytes, 16-way set associative, 64-byte line size
FID/VID Control yes

Turbo Mode supported, enabled
Max turbo frequency	2933 MHz
Max non-turbo ratio	20x
Max turbo ratio 22x
Max efficiency ratio	12x
TDP Limit 130 Watts
TDC Limit 110 Amps
Core TDP 110 Watts
Uncore TDP 20 Watts
Power @ 12x 43 Watts
Power @ 13x 50 Watts
Power @ 14x 57 Watts
Power @ 15x 66 Watts
Power @ 16x 76 Watts
Power @ 17x 87 Watts
Power @ 18x 100 Watts
Power @ 19x 114 Watts
Power @ 20x 130 Watts
Max bus number 255
Attached device PCI device at bus 255, device 2, function 1
Attached device PCI device at bus 255, device 3, function 4


----------



## mrnachos38 (May 13, 2010)

Oh and if anyone can tell me if this is a good motherboard.. 
Property	Value
Manufacturer	Alienware
Model	04VWF2
Version	A01
Serial Number	..CN6970204C0471.

North Bridge	Intel X58 Revision 13
South Bridge	Intel 82801JR (ICH10R) Revision 13

CPU	Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 920 @ 2.67GHz
Cpu Socket	Socket 1366 LGA

Memory Summary	
Maximum Capacity	24576 MBytes
Memory Slots	6
Error Correction	None


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Amps and efficiency rating are far more important than total wattage. Look through the manual and see if it has info on the psu. I would be very unwary about wanting to overclock a pc when you know nothing about what powers it. Power supplies can do some nasty things to a pc if they are stressed too far. Dell is known for low quality over priced pc's. Thats how they make money.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Can't find any info on the motherboard so its probably a dell special.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

the psu is the square thing that has the 875w on it. It should have a label saying what the amps are.

I wouldn't overclock anything with that motherboard.

OEM motherboards are not meant to be overclocked and that goes for anything plugged into them. MonsterMIata is correct when he says that just because your psu is 875w doesn't mean its any good.


----------



## mrnachos38 (May 13, 2010)

Well, since I don't think I should overclock, based on your info, do you guys know if my computer needs overclocking to play games like Fallout New Vegas in max settings?


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

mrnachos38 said:


> Well, since I don't think I should overclock, based on your info, do you guys know if my computer needs overclocking to play games like Fallout New Vegas in max settings?


Well for one if your 5670's can not play the game there is no amount of OCing that will make it playable. GPU's don't OC the same way CPU's do. Your i7 should be fine as it will OC itself if it needs more speed. I believe its capable of doing 3.4ghz without your input (which is why i don't understand why you want to over clock). If the GPU's can not play the game you will need a faster one. With that said my 4770 scrapes along but some places it shudders so i can't tell you if it will play maxed out. On high it should do fine but maxed is up in the air.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

After a little bit of reading it looks like the 5670 is about 30-40% slower than a 4770. So i wouldn't count on max settings unless the game is optimized and can utilize dual cards effectively.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

Personally for me I enjoy overclocking, just not GPU overclocking. I've found that the benefits are not worth the extra heat or faster fan speed. CPU overclocking to me is much more beneficial as I have mine overclocked by 50%. Can't get that right on my HD4870! I was actually shocked to see how low powered a 5670 actually is. I thought all 5xxx cards were much more powerful. I wouldn't attempt overclocking my GPU cause under severe load the temps already reach almost 90c, and then the fan speed is up to full speed and I have 2 case fans, 1 intake at the front 1 exhaust at the back. Come to think of it, no need to overclock it.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Johnny1982 said:


> Personally for me I enjoy overclocking, just not GPU overclocking. I've found that the benefits are not worth the extra heat or faster fan speed. CPU overclocking to me is much more beneficial as I have mine overclocked by 50%. Can't get that right on my HD4870! I was actually shocked to see how low powered a 5670 actually is. I thought all 5xxx cards were much more powerful. I wouldn't attempt overclocking my GPU cause under severe load the temps already reach almost 90c, and then the fan speed is up to full speed and I have 2 case fans, 1 intake at the front 1 exhaust at the back. Come to think of it, no need to overclock it.


agreed.


----------



## mrnachos38 (May 13, 2010)

but according to websites like this : http://www.guru3d.com/article/radeon-hd-5670-review-test-crossfire/11 CF radeon hd 5670 beats a 4770 by far, and is equal to the 4870.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

mrnachos38 said:


> but according to websites like this : http://www.guru3d.com/article/radeon-hd-5670-review-test-crossfire/11 CF radeon hd 5670 beats a 4770 by far, and is equal to the 4870.


Here is the catch though. Not every game is cross fire compatible. You might experience a decrease in performance if you had 2 cards and the game was not set up for dual cards as well. Price/performance ratio a single faster gpu is always better. Most game companies understand this and do not spend much time if any optimizing games for dual cards. 

Crossfire will always look good in bench marks but when it comes to real world performance the average increase is only about 20-30% if that and that is for the average game that is not optimized for dual cards.


----------



## mrnachos38 (May 13, 2010)

ok, well does anybody know if gta4 supports xfire?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

no it doesn't not many games do thats why its a waste of time and money and stress on the pc components.


----------

